# 31' Toy Hauler 5th wheel



## Minxiesmom (Oct 18, 2009)

After looking for a couple of years, I finally found a toy hauler the right size, that I could afford. It has a roomy bedroom up on the 5th wheel part, a full bath, large refrigerator and full kitchen. The dinette folds up against the wall to make it completely open. I figure I can haul two carts and four minis.

Has anyone done a conversion on one of these to haul horses? I would love to see any ideas on how to make the stalls and how to attach them to the floors. I have a few ideas that I am researching now, but if someone has already figured out how to do it, no sense reinventing the wheel!


----------



## maryann (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep , we bought a Work and Play Toy Hauler. Its a 40 foot fifth wheel. We really love it

and it really works great with the minis. We also put in 3 horse windows at mini level.

Jim welds so he was able to put in our stall dividers. The are aluminum and padded. He made

them so that they can be removed when we don't need them or want to use the hauler

to haul other toys. They have a spring lock that goes through the floors, and removable hinges on the wall.

We use it a lot. The ablility to use only as many dividers as we need really makes it versitile.

If we are fully loaded it hauls 8 horses . We haul the carts and a lot of other stuff , on top in a rack that Jim also made.

If we are not loaded we just put the carts in the back in the area not used by horses .

We even took it to the beach last year. We took out the stall floor matting and rolled out a carpet, added some comfy chairs and a tv . It made a great living room.






Here are some pics. If you want to know the specifics of the dividers jim can give them to you. Just pm us !! Good luck and Have Fun with your new toy!!!





















The last two photos are pictures of the hauler on the way to nationals 2008 . We used the front stall for packing stuff and put all the carts on top. The dividers worked great as you can see for both over and under horses. We packed a little differently this year since we were fully loaded.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Oct 18, 2009)

OH BOY!!! Just what I needed! I will pm you. That is a really neat rig. If there are others that have done this, send pics!!! I think this is a wonderful way to haul to shows, then have a big RV to stay in.


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 18, 2009)

We converted a 29 ft enduramax bumper pull for our minis, and carry our cart and supplies in the back of the pick up. we did not go with the 5th wheel as sometimes I'm by my self and have no help to get things up on top of a trailer. We can carry 4 minis in our trailer. There are geting to be a lot of these toy hauler conversions.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is interesting! My mom had been told it's not a good idea to haul anything living in the back section of a toy hauler because there's something in the design that sucks the exhaust fumes in. I'll have to ask her exactly what it was she was told, and by whom. I think it was one of the dealers at an RV show.

Leia


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 19, 2009)

Leia, I think they were refering to sucking the fumes out of the trailer as toy haulers are pron to have Smells from ATV's in them such as gas and oil. Most of these trailers are designed with vents to remove these smells so when sleeping in them the humans don't get fumigated with smells. As for sucking the fumes in, well if you are hauling a horse in any type of trailer they are open to all the fumes that are out on the road. Both from your truck and all autos on the road.I had a person tell me there was no air in this types of trailer and the horses would suficate. Well if there is no air I'm not sleeping in it. Our trailer has 4 truck style vents that can be opened with out letting the weather in and keeps an air flow in the trailer. When we get to a show we sweep the stalls out put down stall fresh and some fresh shavings and when we eat dinner you can't even tell a horse was in there. There are a lot of these conversions popping up every where in all different sizes. There are probably less fumes in one of these than in an open stock type trailer going down the road.


----------



## susanne (Oct 19, 2009)

I, too, have heard warnings about toy haulers.

I had read that the tail pipe needs to be extended to the end of the toy hauler in order for it to be truly safe for any living being riding inside. The existing tail pipe, according to what I read, stops short of the rear of the vehicle, allowing exhaust to go inside.

A fairly easy modification, well worth protecting precious cargo (I admit it...I'm paranoid, but I'd rather err on the side of paranoia!)


----------



## Minxiesmom (Oct 19, 2009)

Susanne,

I am not sure what kind of toy hauler you are refering to. Mine is a fith wheel that is pulled by my pickup. It is no different than a gooseneck horse trailer, other that probably being much better insulated. It has windows and vents, just like a horse trailer. I need someone to explain to me how this could be any different with sucking in fumes than a horse trailer? (And do it quick, before I put a bunch more money into this thing!)


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 19, 2009)

I think they are refering to motor homes that have a place for ATV's in the back, and If the fums are that bad how do they drive them? And my trailer is going to look very funny with the exhaust pipe from my pick up running out the back of it. Might make turning corners a little hard to. Our trailers are just as safe as any horse trailer with living quarters!


----------



## susanne (Oct 19, 2009)

]Sorry, Diane and Bill...it would help if I read the entire header...

I've only heard the term "toy hauler" applied to the RVs with the space in back. You're right that your trailer would be no different than any other trailer.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Oct 20, 2009)

When you refer to fumes in an RV, I think that has to involve the generator. We have a motor home and hauled a featherlite stock/combo behind it. Exhaust fumes were no problem as long as we didn't run the generator while the trailer was hooked and horses were in it. I can't see where the toy hauler would be dangerous. If it has a generator in it, just don't run it unless horses are out. There are no fumes inside while running down the road.


----------



## susanne (Oct 20, 2009)

Again, I was referring to the fumes coming into the Toy Hauler style back end of the RV -- the vehicle itself, not a trailer.

My information came from an article with comments by the manufacturer of this style of RV. I believe Leia is referring to information that came directly from a dealer. In both cases, this was the opinion of someone who sells this type of vehicle.

I know none of you would allow your horses to be harmed, and I'm sure any trustworthy dealer would point out any such danger, so I'll assume that any such issues have been corrected with newer vehicles.


----------



## Kawgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

The vehicle that you pull with should have exhaust pipes that exit to the side of the vehicle. If they exit to the rear, then you might have problems with exhaust getting into any trailer.


----------



## minilongearlover (May 11, 2012)

I am looking into doing this. I know this is an older post. Does anyone have any more information on this.Thanks


----------



## Becky Horat (May 11, 2012)

We're doing this as well. I talked with the gentlemen that has retrofitted these and has used one his own for several years. He was very helpful. Also Bob that makes the Mini Haulers that fit in bed of truck has also done a few successfully. He lives in Vacaville, Ca.

http://blueblazesminiature.homestead.com/Sold.html


----------

